# New Balaguer Model Diablo



## sonoftheoldnorth (Feb 9, 2021)

https://www.balaguerguitars.com/product/the-diablo-standard-new-for-2021/

Balaguer just came out with a couple of new models, including this one, the Diablo. They are available in the builder and dayummm it's awesome they have made a modern S style. I can see myself ordering one for sure, the Tartarus and Thicket I have are really great guitars for the price point.


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2021)

sonoftheoldnorth said:


> https://www.balaguerguitars.com/product/the-diablo-standard-new-for-2021/
> 
> Balaguer just came out with a couple of new models, including this one, the Diablo. They are available in the builder and dayummm it's awesome they have made a modern S style. I can see myself ordering one for sure, the Tartarus and Thicket I have are really great guitars for the price point.



With that headstock too - this is probably one of the nicest and sleekest S shaped modern guitars we have seen to date.

Stunner


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2021)

i mean, DAMN!
Stealth looks stunning on these shapes


----------



## mbardu (Feb 9, 2021)

Looking good.
Plus the standard ones do have stainless steel frets, unlike something like the archetype.
Do we know where those standard ones are made?


----------



## olejason (Feb 9, 2021)

That looks sick.

The site mentions the standard series are made in Indonesia


----------



## Selkoid (Feb 9, 2021)

Glad to see some more ET models, hopefully this does well enough to get some more interesting colors because the price is pretty good.


----------



## Millul (Feb 9, 2021)

Whoa, that looks sick!


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 9, 2021)

Looks nice, but I'm really baffled by the lack of neck construction type info...


----------



## gunch (Feb 9, 2021)

It's like a slightly more athletic Washburn WM I like it ( because I love the WM )


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2021)

yawn another boring ass superstrat


----------



## gunch (Feb 9, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yawn another boring ass superstrat



Well they got all them other zany shapes before hand, I think they did this just to have all their bases covered, or break into the "boring metalhead superstrat" market


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2021)

gunch said:


> Well they got all them other zany shapes before hand, I think they did this just to have all their bases covered, or break into the "boring metalhead superstrat" market


They already have 2 other superstrat options though. This is just a toro but slightly pointier


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yawn another boring ass superstrat


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2021)

lewis said:


>


Damn what will Neal Moser come up with next?


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Damn what will Neal Moser come up with next?


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Feb 9, 2021)

gunch said:


> Well they got all them other zany shapes before hand, I think they did this just to have all their bases covered, or break into the "boring metalhead superstrat" market


Yeah absolutely this, they have been asked about a more modern S type quite a bit and tbh that's something I was wanting but didn't think with the rest of the more kinda classic models it was something they would make (but I suppose Tartarus ain't exactly old school). I'm super stoked they have done this. It ain't like they got rid of the cool takes on the classics like Thicket and Espade etc so I don't see any issue.


----------



## sleewell (Feb 9, 2021)

hot!!


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow that's their nicest S-type body to date


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Feb 9, 2021)

Reminds me of an old Washburn model which I can't remember the name of.

Anyway, looks really cool!


----------



## Millul (Feb 9, 2021)

Ok, I need to check pricing on this...but I already know our VAT will weigh a lot


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 9, 2021)

Well that settles it, Kiesel finally has a rival. The only thing that kept me from Balaguer for so long was the traditional shapes, but this is a whole new level of awesome.


----------



## Millul (Feb 9, 2021)

Tjos shape looks actually heaps better than any Kiesel shape, at least to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2021)

View attachment 89995
[/QUOTE]


Oh god, with the archtop it looks like a much better Washburn WM526. 

I need one in green NOW.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 9, 2021)

They still really need an explorer shape


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 9, 2021)

How have I never checked these guys out?

Time to spend a bunch of time speccing out guitars I'll never order.

If they're less douchey than Jeff Kiesel then I might even order something? That tool really turned me off of Carvin/Kiesel. In my formative years I really wanted a DC series neck-thru but that guy's personality is like nails on a chalkboard to me.


----------



## lewis (Feb 9, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> How have I never checked these guys out?
> 
> Time to spend a bunch of time speccing out guitars I'll never order.
> 
> *If they're less douchey than Jeff Kiesel* then I might even order something? That tool really turned me off of Carvin/Kiesel. In my formative years I really wanted a DC series neck-thru but that guy's personality is like nails on a chalkboard to me.



Oh dont worry in that respect. These guys are fantastic.
Joe seems a really nice dude anytime ive had social media interaction with him!


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 9, 2021)

Wasn't sure as to cream vs white pickup bobbin but cmon mannnnn that's nice












And this one but with the 28.5 inch scale option jeeez







The only shapes I've ever liked from Balaguer were the Woodman, Growler, and kindamaybe Anomaly, so to see this nice of a shape from them is a very welcome addition to their lineup


----------



## mbardu (Feb 9, 2021)

The more I look at the Diablo, the more it looks like a slightly different Magistra.
Were they trying to copy that shape specifically?






Albake21 said:


> Well that settles it, Kiesel finally has a rival. The only thing that kept me from Balaguer for so long was the traditional shapes, but this is a whole new level of awesome.



I'd really really like to see more reviews of what their semi-customs are worth. At easily 2k+ for basic builds made overseas, they certainly don't come cheap.
They have lots of options that I like, way more options than Kiesel in a bunch of areas actually. Like choice of scale lengths, choice of body carve, bindings, construction, wenge necks, location of truss rod control. Their metallic finishes look good. Lots to like on paper! Having an online that works is also cool.

Cons IMO: Headstocks are "meh", inlays are "meh" too. Can't get an oiled neck apparently, and if your custom guitar is a lemon you're pretty much stuck with it.

One important thing I'm not too sure about for their import semi-customs: what are the fret and fret materials choices? Not sure I've seen it on the builder.
Also, does anyone know if they're using the "good" luminlays?


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 9, 2021)

There, I made the best one. Now what do I win?


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 9, 2021)

ChrispyFinch said:


> There, I made the best one. Now what do I win?


Can't you just order this from Ola Englund?


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 9, 2021)

mbardu said:


> The more I look at the Diablo, the more it looks like a slightly different Magistra.
> Were they trying to copy that shape specifically?
> View attachment 90002
> 
> ...


I thought the same when I first saw the body shape, but I think it's different enough for the market. At least, different enough to actually make me like the shape  I'm normally not too keen on "S-types with odd/rounder proportions that still try to be an S-type" but something about this is just slick.

I too would like to see more reviews of Balaguer. I've criticized their finishes in the past, it's just preference but many of their satin/matte finishes look a bit "dull" compared to others on the market if that makes sense somehow, but the guitars themselves I've heard nothing but good things about. You're right about the price though, it's far past the point of production MIK/MII and moving past MIJ as well. Something like a MIJ Vola with a similar "S-type but different" body and unique hardware/electronics options (ie HSS 7 string) can be had for $1500 or less, though obviously less choices on finish and wood options. More reviews of Balaguer, especially niche builds with some of the oddball features they offer like 7 string P90s and extended scales, would be something I'd really want to see before committing.

Regardless, props to Balaguer for coming to market with so many options and continuing to expand upon them. They recently made a 7 string Jazzmaster with a P90 neck pickup that came out stunning, it's on their Instagram page and tagged photos as well.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 9, 2021)

I think I like it, but y'all are messing with the wrong headstock.



The V/Moser comments were hilarious.


----------



## trem licking (Feb 9, 2021)

Don't sleep on that new cosmic sparkle either... Hubba hubba!


----------



## mbardu (Feb 9, 2021)

trem licking said:


> Don't sleep on that new cosmic sparkle either... Hubba hubba!



Yep. If it's anything like the ones Aristides or Kiesel do ... it should be awesome




That finish in the wild:


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## gunch (Feb 9, 2021)

I was making a plain mahogany one with blackhawks that was pretty slap but I broke the configurator


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Yep. If it's anything like the ones Aristides or Kiesel do ... it should be awesome
> 
> View attachment 90010
> 
> ...


I see your sad sparkly pointystrat and raise you a sparkly pointy tartarus.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 9, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I see your sad sparkly pointystrat and raise you a sparkly pointy tartarus.
> View attachment 90013



Doesn't fit in my guitar rack so it's out.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Doesn't fit in my guitar rack so it's out.


 My tartarus fits fine in my rack


----------



## mbardu (Feb 9, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> My tartarus fits fine in my rack



Sure, if you insist- Good for you if yours works for you, but it wouldn't fit in mine which has to be in that orientation, with the guitars having to face that way (due to the setup of the room).




The Tartarus reverse offset would just have it lean the opposite way with its neck poking out and nowhere to rest.

And my sole wall hanger with limited space is already occupied by my "Explorer":




But I feel like this is derailing the thread maybe_ just a little bit_


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Sure, if you insist- Good for you if yours works for you, but it wouldn't fit in mine which has to be in that orientation, with the guitars having to face that way (due to the setup of the room).
> 
> View attachment 90014
> 
> ...


That sounds like quitter talk. The clear answer is get rid of your current rack and buy one that fits a tartarus


----------



## mbardu (Feb 9, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> That sounds like quitter talk. The clear answer is get rid of your current rack and buy one that fits a tartarus



Yo are you paid in commissions for every tartarus sold or what


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Yo are you paid in commissions for every tartarus sold or what


nah I just want more pointy guitars on sso.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2021)

Yes, it’s just another boring super strat shape. 

BUT, I can get 8 strings and a Floyd on this particular boring super strat shape. WITH a fuchsia finish, no less! I’ve been waiting my whole life for this moment.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 10, 2021)

^ I hear ya 










Range from $2,200-2,400 though. Really tempted, but I have an Aristides H/08 on order so I'm like .


----------



## mystix (Feb 10, 2021)

If anyone is on the fence about BG, have no worries. I initially got into BG because unexpected medical bills forced me to sell of my Suhrs. I came across BG thinking I could pick up one to hold me over until I could afford another Suhr. Well, it's 15 BG's later and my Suhr gas has been quenched. I'd put BG quality right up there with Music Man and (better than) Kiesel. The semi-customs(when being shipped in the US) go through the shop in PA for a pretty rigorous QC check. Here is the latest one I received... a toro. I based the electronics off of the Ibanez Tom Quayle and it does NOT disappoint.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 10, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Yes, it’s just another boring super strat shape.
> 
> BUT, I can get 8 strings and a Floyd on this particular boring super strat shape. WITH a fuchsia finish, no less! I’ve been waiting my whole life for this moment.


you can get all that on a tartarus too tho


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> you can get all that on a tartarus too tho
> View attachment 90040


I know, but I already have an 8 string Tartarus with Floyd! I need another excuse for another guitar, hahaha


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 11, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> My tartarus fits fine in my rack


Tell me about that blue guitar, I love that color.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2021)

mlp187 said:


> Tell me about that blue guitar, I love that color.


It's one of my Aristides 070. That one is in what they call marbled blueberry chameleon. It's a silver marble basecoat (like how Jackson does their eerie dess finishes) but with blue to purple colorshift over it. 
I have pics of it over in the post your 7 string stickied thread.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 11, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> I know, but I already have an 8 string Tartarus with Floyd! I need another excuse for another guitar, hahaha


what, the 8 string pointy headstock and fuschia pink aren't good enough reasons?


----------



## BigViolin (Feb 11, 2021)

Hollowway Spec:

8
Floyd
Hot Pink
Black board

Yup, checks out.


----------



## Velokki (Feb 12, 2021)

Really nice, a straight homage to the great Washburn WM526.

Trying out that builder was a really bad idea... I made a seafoam one with a reverse headstock. MMMMMH.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 12, 2021)

On the very first look, it looks very inspired by the Padalka Space. Thin it's the headstock

It is nice though. Way better than the "traditional" shapes and super, super gross headstock they had before


----------



## danbox (Feb 16, 2021)

Dammit, now I’m GASing for one of these. The builder is so nice, especially after considering a kiesel


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Feb 16, 2021)

Yeah, they just had a 15% sale too... I didn't have the funds 

This bad lad will be mine someday soon...


----------



## Millul (Feb 16, 2021)

The basic, import one actually does it reasonably for me...I need to check out their European distributors...


----------



## olejason (Feb 16, 2021)

Digging this a lot


----------



## Millul (Feb 16, 2021)

olejason said:


> Digging this a lot
> 
> View attachment 90264



Major RG220A vibe...!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 17, 2021)

Looks very very similar to my Skervesen Chiroptera... just sayin’, not hatin’.
It’s pretty as fvck.


----------



## Selkoid (Feb 17, 2021)

olejason said:


> Digging this a lot
> 
> View attachment 90264



Lord almighty, I had a similar one spec'd out I think I would have pulled the trigger on if the winter sale was still live... (missed it by like 3 days ugh)

Anyone have a Balaguer yet? How do these things play? They look awesome and the prices seem pretty decent but there don't seem to be many in the wild (aside from the usual youtube offenders). Also does anyone know what hardware they use? They don't really say much about tuners/nuts/ what their inhouse bridge is like.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 17, 2021)

I do quite like this shape, but have we forgotten about the other new shape?


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 17, 2021)

I win


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 17, 2021)

Ohhhhhh _*man*_. Opening this thread was a terrible, terrible idea. This looks _so_ _good_.
That builder is such a trap. I don't need another guitar. I don't need another guitar. I don't need another guitar.....


----------



## cardinal (Feb 17, 2021)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I do quite like this shape, but have we forgotten about the other new shape?
> View attachment 90306
> 
> 
> View attachment 90305



That other one is neat. Was building some 8s with that last night


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Feb 18, 2021)

haha I win


----------



## Meeotch (Feb 18, 2021)

ThePhilosopher said:


> I do quite like this shape, but have we forgotten about the other new shape?



Yeah the Astra DC is probably my favorite in their lineup so far. Kinda looks like a PRS CU24, and you can get it fully carved top too. I'm a sucker for black bursts, and Evertune.

The Diablo is cool. Don't really like their extreme headstock though, kinda duck-billed.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 18, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> you can get all that on a tartarus too tho
> View attachment 90040



PINK. PINK. PINK. PINK.


----------



## Millul (Feb 18, 2021)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Ohhhhhh _*man*_. Opening this thread was a terrible, terrible idea. This looks _so_ _good_.
> That builder is such a trap. I don't need another guitar. I don't need another guitar. I don't need another guitar.....



C'mon man, you KNOW you DO need another guitar...and then another...and then another...and then...


----------



## mbardu (Feb 18, 2021)

Edit: going to give 6 months to Kiesel to offer the Vanquish in 24.75" scale, or I guess I'll order that instead.

Or maybe simpler finish:


----------



## Hoss632 (Feb 18, 2021)

Probably my favorite shape that Balaguer now offers. I'd probably go with one of the below 2 looks for myself. if I did decide to order a guitar from Joe.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 19, 2021)

Now that we have this - a good, modern SS, the next shape needs to be crazy again. I vote for something crazy like the Anomaly. Something unique. (In an 8 with a Floyd, of course!)


----------



## broangiel (Feb 19, 2021)

I’d love to hear more about Balaguer. I play with their online guitar builder tool more often than I’d like to admit, but when I get to the end, I look at the price and think “nah, that’s way too much.” At minimum, a Balaguer costs what I paid for my used, mint JP6. At maximum, forget it. I’d probably go with a Suhr or some other US-based builder. 

Open question: where does Balaguer fit into the guitar world, in your opinion? Is this somewhere you’d go _*only if *_you couldn’t find a production model offering similar specs?

(I understand this is a very US-centric view, but that’s where I live and where Balaguer is HQ’d. I’m open to anyone’s inputs though.)


----------



## mbardu (Feb 19, 2021)

broangiel said:


> I’d love to hear more about Balaguer. I play with their online guitar builder tool more often than I’d like to admit, but when I get to the end, I look at the price and think “nah, that’s way too much.” At minimum, a Balaguer costs what I paid for my used, mint JP6. At maximum, forget it. I’d probably go with a Suhr or some other US-based builder.
> 
> Open question: where does Balaguer fit into the guitar world, in your opinion? Is this somewhere you’d go _*only if *_you couldn’t find a production model offering similar specs?
> 
> (I understand this is a very US-centric view, but that’s where I live and where Balaguer is HQ’d. I’m open to anyone’s inputs though.)



I'm also curious about the actual quality of the guitars.
And the price (easily over 2k$) is not low. That was my reaction too.

It's not fair to compare the price of a new custom Balaguer to that of a second hand US-made guitar though. Second hand Balaguer are a things too, and _they_ don't cost 2k.

On new then, compared to something like Kiesel, the price is in the same ballpark indeed so it makes you think. But looking at an equivalent Suhr/Jackson/ESP/... the Korean semi-customs Balaguer would probably still save you 30/40%. Easily. Add to that the very numerous shape/scale length/construction combinations...and it's not a totally ridiculous proposition.


----------



## broangiel (Feb 19, 2021)

mbardu said:


> I'm also curious about the actual quality of the guitars.
> And the price (easily over 2k$) is not low. That was my reaction too.
> 
> It's not fair to compare the price of a new custom Balaguer to that of a second hand US-made guitar though. Second hand Balaguer are a things too, and _they_ don't cost 2k.
> ...


I was only making the comparison from standpoint of “if I have $1500-$1600 to spend on a guitar, what would I do?” I understand it’s not an apples-to-apples comparison, but it is a very real situation. I suppose what I was saying was, I’d have to be looking for something that’s very much *not *a production-type guitar in order to go for a Balaguer at that price range. 

Your latter point is understood. I suppose they are competitive in the semi-custom world. I guess I’m just not that audience, as I’ve never felt the need to look outside of what’s more commonly available.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 19, 2021)

broangiel said:


> I was only making the comparison from standpoint of “if I have $1500-$1600 to spend on a guitar, what would I do?” I understand it’s not an apples-to-apples comparison, but it is a very real situation. I suppose what I was saying was, I’d have to be looking for something that’s very much *not *a production-type guitar in order to go for a Balaguer at that price range.
> 
> Your latter point is understood. I suppose they are competitive in the semi-custom world. I guess I’m just not that audience, as I’ve never felt the need to look outside of what’s more commonly available.



Well if you're not into custom / semi custom, they still offer standard import guitars, and that's closer to 1k$. So even *new*, that's still lower than your second hand example.


----------



## John (Feb 19, 2021)

broangiel said:


> I’d love to hear more about Balaguer. I play with their online guitar builder tool more often than I’d like to admit, but when I get to the end, I look at the price and think “nah, that’s way too much.” At minimum, a Balaguer costs what I paid for my used, mint JP6. At maximum, forget it. I’d probably go with a Suhr or some other US-based builder.
> 
> Open question: where does Balaguer fit into the guitar world, in your opinion? Is this somewhere you’d go _*only if *_you couldn’t find a production model offering similar specs?
> 
> (I understand this is a very US-centric view, but that’s where I live and where Balaguer is HQ’d. I’m open to anyone’s inputs though.)




Regarding what niche it fits: it's a semi-custom shop with a decent enough reputation, so far. To an extent, basically similar to what you would find in league with Kiesel as they boast some degree of flexibility among an ultimately finite number of body options, just without the documented quality control gaffes, the possibility of facing the aforementioned firsthand, and Jeff being, well, Jeff. They do have their higher end shop based in the US, as well.
There's plenty of other options out there from other competitors across several price ranges, and Balaguer isn't particularly unique in that regard. It's been fine for people who have formed a rabid following of sorts and/or have that much of a vested interest in the options they _*do*_ have regarding their shapes, aesthetics, flexibility of options, etc. But just like anything else it's not for everyone as there is no one-size-fits-all as far as guitar manufacturers are concerned.

ie- we could find someone else if we're talking their upper range of price and options which can easily surpass 2k, 3k, even 4k USD if you really tried on account of a variety of factors, such as- but not limited to- the increased options that hit the table at such price points. That goes for both relatively larger-scale manufacturers such as Suhr, PRS, ESP, Aristides, etc, all the way to independent luthiers (ie- one man shops) who are willing to work with making a full-custom build. I've resorted to the latter when nobody would or could cater to some specific preferences and niches I wanted out of a guitar without having to wait on my laurels for a production model or semi-custom shop to accommodate with what exactly I was interested in.


----------



## broangiel (Feb 19, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Well if you're not into custom / semi custom, they still offer standard import guitars, and that's closer to 1k$. So even *new*, that's still lower than your second hand example.


Good call. Funny enough, the exact Diablo I built is one of the Select series options. I like the pink Thicket too.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 19, 2021)

John said:


> Regarding what niche it fits: it's a semi-custom shop with a decent enough reputation, so far. To an extent, basically similar to what you would find in league with Kiesel as they boast some degree of flexibility among an ultimately finite number of body options, just without the documented quality control gaffes, the possibility of facing the aforementioned firsthand, and Jeff being, well, Jeff.



I'll limit myself to the semi-custom since it's the topic here, but IMO that part is a bit backwards. Kiesel is well documented indeed. Very very well documented. And you'll see the few fiascos that they've been through - all of them are pretty famous. Plus Jeff is all over the place obviously. But the large majority of info online is going to be literally hundreds of NGDs full of praise, glowing professional reviews, tons of samples and youtube videos from random no names to huge boomer channels like Phillip McKnight or Rick Beato. So with that, the gaffes and CS issues are really a tiny minority.

Balaguer on the other hand, I'm really having trouble finding reliable info and reviews TBH. A couple of positive comments here and there. A few NGDs online, most positive, some ranging from "good" to "good for the price" or "good with some small defects", but hardly enough to generalize regarding quality. One or two youtube videos, the biggest of which from someone who actually had to have his guitar returned because of quality issues...

I'd really like to get one specced as above (been interested for a while), and have no way to doubt South Korean quality a priori - but it's still a shot in the dark to do it as of today. Especially because there's really no way to return a guitar to them if you build it to your specs. I mean for all I know it could be better than Kiesel, or better than Tom Anderson...but I don't feel like we have enough info and feedback as of today.


----------



## John (Feb 19, 2021)

mbardu said:


> I'll limit myself to the semi-custom since it's the topic here, but IMO that part is a bit backwards. Kiesel is well documented indeed. Very very well documented. And you'll see the few fiascos that they've been through - all of them are pretty famous. Plus Jeff is all over the place obviously. But the large majority of info online is going to be literally hundreds of NGDs full of praise, glowing professional reviews, tons of samples and youtube videos from random no names to huge boomer channels like Phillip McKnight or Rick Beato. So with that, the gaffes and CS issues are really a tiny minority.
> 
> Balaguer on the other hand, I'm really having trouble finding reliable info and reviews TBH. A couple of positive comments here and there. A few NGDs online, most positive, some ranging from "good" to "good for the price" or "good with some small defects", but hardly enough to generalize regarding quality. One or two youtube videos, the biggest of which from someone who actually had to have his guitar returned because of quality issues...
> 
> I'd really like to get one specced as above (been interested for a while), and have no way to doubt South Korean quality a priori - but it's still a shot in the dark to do it as of today. Especially because there's really no way to return a guitar to them if you build it to your specs. I mean for all I know it could be better than Kiesel, or better than Tom Anderson...but I don't feel like we have enough info and feedback as of today.



I'm not sure what you're finding backwards. Indeed, they've had gaffes and instances featuring Jeff going off as a sentient TapOut shirt over social media; I for one did not say something earlier one way or another past the extent of such issues being real and documented. 
If anything, the criticisms when such times have come were in more detail past some single sentence blurb on how the guitar either sucks or is the best thing since sliced bread. Either way, whether it's in a minority or not, these haven't been doing any real favors for the brand so far, at least not from the ones that have blown up like Jeff's case of getting roasted more than that maple neck last spring, give or take.

As for Balaguer, yeah they're relatively more obscure. There is an increasing following of sorts, though. Especially out of other folks that I've run into who are also into more 'modern' guitars and music so far. While I don't care for brand loyalty, it is concerning at times to hear some fans of their guitars starting to sound like a cult of sorts- sometimes not too far off from what I've seen in a couple Kiesel groups over the internet, be it the boomer crowd or the djentstick crowd, or whoever else. _

ie- I recently encountered a couple other guitarists who were trying way too hard to proselytize the brand and their instruments towards me (for a lack of better, more succinct descriptions), only to take great offense and go on a bit of a tirade when I declined on account of not being interested as I have my own preferences that differ, and I have what I like and need at this time. It was weird._


----------



## mbardu (Feb 19, 2021)

John said:


> I'm not sure what you're finding backwards. Indeed, they've had gaffes and instances featuring Jeff going off as a sentient TapOut shirt over social media; I for one did not say something earlier one way or another past the extent of such issues being real and documented.
> If anything, the criticisms when such times have come were in more detail past some single sentence blurb on how the guitar either sucks or is the best thing since sliced bread. Either way, whether it's in a minority or not, these haven't been doing any real favors for the brand so far, at least not from the ones that have blown up like Jeff's case of getting roasted more than that maple neck last spring, give or take.
> 
> As for Balaguer, yeah they're relatively more obscure. There is an increasing following of sorts, though. Especially out of other folks that I've run into who are also into more 'modern' guitars and music so far. While I don't care for brand loyalty, it is concerning at times to hear some fans of their guitars starting to sound like a cult of sorts- sometimes not too far off from what I've seen in a couple Kiesel groups over the internet, be it the boomer crowd or the djentstick crowd, or whoever else.
> ...



Maybe I misunderstood you. What I meant with "backwards" was presenting Keisel as "risky", whereas their "risk" is a small known quantity- while Balaguer is much more of an unknown. 

Hopefully there are more of those semi-customs in the wild in the next 4/6 months so that we have a good basis of objective info and reviews. Would at least be a prerequisite for me before ordering one, no matter how tempting!


----------



## Ignoramus (Feb 20, 2021)

mbardu said:


> I'm also curious about the actual quality of the guitars.
> And the price (easily over 2k$) is not low. That was my reaction too.
> 
> It's not fair to compare the price of a new custom Balaguer to that of a second hand US-made guitar though. Second hand Balaguer are a things too, and _they_ don't cost 2k.
> ...



I can chime in, FWIW. I bought an essentially-new Hyperion Deluxe for a very reasonable price in 2018. Not a custom or semi-custom -- just a production model. The craftsmanship and attention to detail were extremely good. Their branded Feral pickups were well matched for the chambered mahogany/maple body, and could easily handle my version of hard rock/metal. Satin finish on the back -- no sticky neck syndrome. 

What ultimately made me sell it locally was the size and the balance. It felt huge even compared to an Explorer, and while the neck dive could be mitigated mostly with a wide suede strap, it bugged me enough to sell it (and to make room for another guitar...). Some like the offset feature of such a guitar. I found out I didn't. Ironically, Guitar Center couldn't even give me a quote to buy it, since there's so little sales data out there. Ended up selling on Craigslist in less than a week.

Would I buy another? Sure. I was hunting for a used Astra but Balaguer fans seem to feel their guitars are worth a whole lot more than what I'd pay.
Would I buy a new one? No, but mostly because I prefer buying used.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 22, 2021)

Posting here as well since I talked about it in the "Show your GAS" thread - how the Diablo looks "a little bit inspired" from the Magistra.


----------



## Millul (Feb 23, 2021)

It actually looks better, to me...


----------



## olejason (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks better to me as well. That's such a generic shape to begin with it isn't really worth fussing over whether or not it's inspired by anything.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 23, 2021)

olejason said:


> Looks better to me as well. That's such a generic shape to begin with it isn't really worth fussing over whether or not it's inspired by anything.



It's far from the most common shape around, and the two above look way _way _closer than the Skervy for example (second best attempt in this thread). Actually even a Cort G looks closer than the Skervy.

But that's just an observation, not a fuss or a bad thing in and of itself. The Suhr standards look like strats (way more common shape), yet they're still great. The diablo might just be great too, and the fact it looks like it does is a "plus" in my book since I love how the Magistra looks


----------



## Millul (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like they don't have an Europena distributor (Brexit...) otherwise I'd be curious to give the production version of the Diablo a spin...!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2021)

This is my build. Not ordered yet, but what I want. Joe does sales periodically, right? I’d like to wait for a sale, and then hopefully I can swing one of these.


----------



## Millul (Feb 27, 2021)

The carved top fits this shape sooooooo nicely!


----------



## trem licking (Feb 27, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> This is my build. Not ordered yet, but what I want. Joe does sales periodically, right? I’d like to wait for a sale, and then hopefully I can swing one of these.
> View attachment 90752


There's a small price bump coming next month (march) so keep that in mind


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh shoot, I thought the price bump already happened! Any idea how much? I'm assuming it's base price, and not on specific options, but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 27, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Oh shoot, I thought the price bump already happened! Any idea how much? I'm assuming it's base price, and not on specific options, but I don't know anything about it.



"This weekend will be your last chance to get an order in before the increase so get your order in now!"

From their page yesterday. They sometimes (I think?) have 15% off on orders, so maybe it's still better to wait for a sale?


----------



## bigcupholder (Feb 28, 2021)

mbardu said:


> "This weekend will be your last chance to get an order in before the increase so get your order in now!"
> 
> From their page yesterday. They sometimes (I think?) have 15% off on orders, so maybe it's still better to wait for a sale?


They're already more expensive than Kiesel despite being made overseas. Interesting that they're raising prices


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2021)

bigcupholder said:


> They're already more expensive than Kiesel despite being made overseas. Interesting that they're raising prices


Completely agree, but the attraction here is that I can get an 8 string Floyd. No one else is doing that. I can get a Shredzilla 8 from BCR for $1700, but for just $300 more I can get my exact spec. I already have one Balaguer 8 with trem, so I’m not 100% sure I can rationalize the purchase. But the temptation with these semi custom companies (Balaguer, kiesel, etc) is tough to resist!


----------



## I play music (Feb 28, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Posting here as well since I talked about it in the "Show your GAS" thread - how the Diablo looks "a little bit inspired" from the Magistra.
> 
> View attachment 90534
> View attachment 90535


----------



## mbardu (Mar 1, 2021)

Just checked this morning and the Diablo I had priced at 1949$ (already a bit high IMO) is now 2160$ after price hike.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 1, 2021)

I literally had my Diablo in the cart, shipping figured out, etc. But then I grabbed the Tartarus I bought a few months ago and decided I really should play this instead of spend my time speccing out a new order, lol. I’m sure I’ll still get one, but I kind of want to see if they do a SSH option. And maybe a fuchsia stain option.


----------



## mystix (Mar 2, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> I literally had my Diablo in the cart, shipping figured out, etc. But then I grabbed the Tartarus I bought a few months ago and decided I really should play this instead of spend my time speccing out a new order, lol. I’m sure I’ll still get one, but I kind of want to see if they do a SSH option. And maybe a fuchsia stain option.



you can always ask them about custom colors. I got a purple fade thicket years before they even offered fades to the public.


----------



## mbardu (Mar 3, 2021)

mystix said:


> you can always ask them about custom colors. I got a purple fade thicket years before they even offered fades to the public.



How much did they charge you if I may ask?


----------



## mystix (Mar 3, 2021)

mbardu said:


> How much did they charge you if I may ask?



For that one... I forget at this point but it was reasonable enough for me to pull the trigger. I tend to be thrifty. I can’t imagine it would be a lot based on what you described.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah, I'm definitely interested in a custom stain color. Honestly, I just can't make up my mind between a paint scheme and a stain on a fancy wood. 

The other thing holding me back is I don't know how big the Diablo body is. If this is the size of a Soloist, that's different than if it's bigger. I say that because if it's bigger then I gotta figure out how much bigger. I'm assuming no one knows, but does anyone?


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 4, 2021)

mbardu said:


> I'm also curious about the actual quality of the guitars.
> And the price (easily over 2k$) is not low. That was my reaction too.
> 
> It's not fair to compare the price of a new custom Balaguer to that of a second hand US-made guitar though. Second hand Balaguer are a things too, and _they_ don't cost 2k.
> ...



Jackson won’t make you a 7 string warrior in any color but brown, and Ibanez won’t sell you a Xiphos at all.


----------



## mbardu (Mar 4, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> Jackson won’t make you a 7 string warrior in any color but brown, and Ibanez won’t sell you a Xiphos at all.



Definitely. I should have specified "number of strings" and other things too from their builder alongside the "shape/scale length/construction combinations" because the variety of setups they can give you is truly amazing. Stainless steel frets offset superstrat with Les Paul scale in H-S configuration for example...I couldn't think of anyone else offering that.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Mar 11, 2021)

John said:


> I'm not sure what you're finding backwards. Indeed, they've had gaffes and instances featuring Jeff going off as a sentient TapOut shirt over social media; I for one did not say something earlier one way or another past the extent of such issues being real and documented.
> If anything, the criticisms when such times have come were in more detail past some single sentence blurb on how the guitar either sucks or is the best thing since sliced bread. Either way, whether it's in a minority or not, these haven't been doing any real favors for the brand so far, at least not from the ones that have blown up like Jeff's case of getting roasted more than that maple neck last spring, give or take.
> 
> As for Balaguer, yeah they're relatively more obscure. There is an increasing following of sorts, though. Especially out of other folks that I've run into who are also into more 'modern' guitars and music so far. While I don't care for brand loyalty, it is concerning at times to hear some fans of their guitars starting to sound like a cult of sorts- sometimes not too far off from what I've seen in a couple Kiesel groups over the internet, be it the boomer crowd or the djentstick crowd, or whoever else.
> ...



I find your perspective really interesting, since it lacks context from the other side (the side of folks who own my guitars and/or like what we do). Most of your comments in Balaguer threads, via FB groups, are usually overtly negative and tend to tell the OP to look elsewhere at (insert other brands here) and I honestly don't know why that is. It has been happening for well over a year. How do I know all of this? Well, I get about 4-6 people DM'ing me anytime you pop into a thread mentioning Balaguer and it's always the same thing... "Hey Joe, why do we always see this guy John badmouthing BG?" My response is always the same, "I have no idea, he has me blocked on here so I can't even see his comment anyway." It wasn't until recently that you unblocked me on Facebook because I reached out to the Admin of one of the Facebook Groups my brand is an affiliate with. Odd.

I think a lot of your talking points before this comment were great and this whole thread is really informative - but I was a bit bummed to see you post this, since it is misleading to the folks who don't get the full scope. Anyways, just wanted to pop in and give some additional perspective..


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Mar 11, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I see your sad sparkly pointystrat and raise you a sparkly pointy tartarus.
> View attachment 90013



I may need to do this build for myself if you're not going to order it, for...reasons.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 11, 2021)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> I find your perspective really interesting, since it lacks context from the other side (the side of folks who own my guitars and/or like what we do). Most of your comments in Balaguer threads, via FB groups, are usually overtly negative and tend to tell the OP to look elsewhere at (insert other brands here) and I honestly don't know why that is. It has been happening for well over a year. How do I know all of this? Well, I get about 4-6 people DM'ing me anytime you pop into a thread mentioning Balaguer and it's always the same thing... "Hey Joe, why do we always see this guy John badmouthing BG?" My response is always the same, "I have no idea, he has me blocked on here so I can't even see his comment anyway." It wasn't until recently that you unblocked me on Facebook because I reached out to the Admin of one of the Facebook Groups my brand is an affiliate with. Odd.
> 
> I think a lot of your talking points before this comment were great and this whole thread is really informative - but I was a bit bummed to see you post this, since it is misleading to the folks who don't get the full scope. Anyways, just wanted to pop in and give some additional perspective..



Yeah, I saw John's post about people proselytizing BG. I don't see how anyone can criticize a guitarist for being excited about a brand with solid builds and good customer service. As someone who has been burned by multiple luthiers/companies, I would sure as hell try to talk another guitar player into buying a Balaguer. If that's proselytizing, then I am guilty of it. But I'll also steer people the hell away from shady companies, too. I've had nothing but awesome dealings with your company, and I would definitely recommend someone get one. Just like I'd recommend Brian Bowes, Tom Drinkwater, Kevin Fast, and the incredibly tiny group of luthiers/companies who have delivered custom built instruments to me with awesome customer service. It would be interesting to get the back story on John's skepticism of BG, though.


----------



## John (Mar 12, 2021)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> I find your perspective really interesting, since it lacks context from the other side (the side of folks who own my guitars and/or like what we do). Most of your comments in Balaguer threads, via FB groups, are usually overtly negative and tend to tell the OP to look elsewhere at (insert other brands here) and I honestly don't know why that is. It has been happening for well over a year. How do I know all of this? Well, I get about 4-6 people DM'ing me anytime you pop into a thread mentioning Balaguer and it's always the same thing... "Hey Joe, why do we always see this guy John badmouthing BG?" My response is always the same, "I have no idea, he has me blocked on here so I can't even see his comment anyway." It wasn't until recently that you unblocked me on Facebook because I reached out to the Admin of one of the Facebook Groups my brand is an affiliate with. Odd.
> 
> I think a lot of your talking points before this comment were great and this whole thread is really informative - but I was a bit bummed to see you post this, since it is misleading to the folks who don't get the full scope. Anyways, just wanted to pop in and give some additional perspective..




Actually, to really simplify things- this isn't the full picture either. Keep in mind that you have fans and plenty of them have their own biases, some of which are far more rabid than others, which is part of the package deal of having a company that makes stuff. Not once did I ever say, "zomg Joe's stuff sucks" to legitimately spew hatred towards your direction- shame on those who assume I have been. And so, it's very disheartening and disappointing to see things getting blown out into proportion, out of context, and/or wildy exaggerated among your ardent supporters. All I've said on my side of things is presenting other options- God forbid we have more options that others may not be privy to, and whatnot. I have my own preferences, and other people have theirs- that's to be expected. But with those biases, others who have tried to besmirch my name like that are preposterous and ridiculous to say the least.

I'm disappointed to see that we've had to speak to one another on a more public space like this in this way and in this form, but I hope that clears things up even if it's by a little bit.


----------



## John (Mar 12, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> I don't see how anyone can criticize a guitarist for being excited about a brand with solid builds and good customer service.



Being excited for a brand and/or its stuff is one thing, just about all of us have felt that way with something at one point. That being said, having to deal with some folks who keep spamming, "Buy this guy's stuff and you'll never want to use your current stuff again," gets lame really fast. Needless to say, that isn't the way of trying to win others over.

inb4 some scrub tries misconstruing that, too- that's not Joe's words of trying to sell me unto the brand, that's from some of his far more- shall we say- enthusiastic supporters who've tried, at times insisted, that I burn my cash on that stuff straight away whether I'm in the market for another guitar or not. 
Even a relatively smaller company has its population, great or small, of fans that cross into that toxic territory. Gibson has it, Fender has it, PRS has it (as much as I've been more than happy to user their stuff, Ibanez has it, etc etc.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 12, 2021)

Yeah, if that’s the case, John, then that clears it up. It just seemed you were more actively telling others to not buy a Balaguer than you were saying that you weren’t in the market for a new guitar. And blocking Joe makes it look personal against the brand. If it’s just fanboys you don’t dig, I think we’ve all been there.


----------



## John (Mar 12, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, if that’s the case, John, then that clears it up. It just seemed you were more actively telling others to not buy a Balaguer than you were saying that you weren’t in the market for a new guitar. And blocking Joe makes it look personal against the brand. If it’s just fanboys you don’t dig, I think we’ve all been there.



Yeah, the toxic fanboy routine isn't anything new under the sun for any of us. It's inevitable whether it's about guitars, or anything else well outside of that scope of this topic and thread (ie- sports, movies, even food ffs), regardless of how well known or obscure any of it may be.

I'm glad I was able to clear things up, at least here.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Mar 12, 2021)

John said:


> Yeah, the toxic fanboy routine isn't anything new under the sun for any of us. It's inevitable whether it's about guitars, or anything else well outside of that scope of this topic and thread (ie- sports, movies, even food ffs), regardless of how well known or obscure any of it may be.
> 
> I'm glad I was able to clear things up, at least here.



I get your perspective, I think we've all been there one way or another. I'll PM you offline so we can squash this.


----------



## Millul (Mar 12, 2021)

@JoeGuitar717 since you're around...any plan to add actual European distributor/retailers?
This new Diablo shape is pretty much "it", and being able to give it a go would be awesome, but it kinda is the wrong time to buy from the UK...


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Mar 12, 2021)

Millul said:


> @JoeGuitar717 since you're around...any plan to add actual European distributor/retailers?
> This new Diablo shape is pretty much "it", and being able to give it a go would be awesome, but it kinda is the wrong time to buy from the UK...



Yep, it’s in the works. We’re speaking to a few distributors and dealers in Europe. Where are you located?


----------



## Millul (Mar 12, 2021)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Yep, it’s in the works. We’re speaking to a few distributors and dealers in Europe. Where are you located?



Thanks for your reply! I currently live in Saxony, Germany


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 12, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> My tartarus fits fine in my rack


Can you read me a few pages of “Encyclopedia of Unusual Sexual Practices”?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Mar 12, 2021)

mystix said:


> If anyone is on the fence about BG, have no worries. I initially got into BG because unexpected medical bills forced me to sell of my Suhrs. I came across BG thinking I could pick up one to hold me over until I could afford another Suhr. Well, it's 15 BG's later and my Suhr gas has been quenched. I'd put BG quality right up there with Music Man and (better than) Kiesel. The semi-customs(when being shipped in the US) go through the shop in PA for a pretty rigorous QC check. Here is the latest one I received... a toro. I based the electronics off of the Ibanez Tom Quayle and it does NOT disappoint.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 13, 2021)

@JoeGuitar717 , any chance of a reversrd headstock option for the 3x3 modern headstock ?

is there also an option to do 3x3 on the diablo headstock and to have the headstock all one colour?


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Mar 13, 2021)

Millul said:


> Thanks for your reply! I currently live in Saxony, Germany



Shoot me a PM if you have a specific/favorite retailer you buy from. We can probably work something out.



Skullet said:


> @JoeGuitar717 , any chance of a reversrd headstock option for the 3x3 modern headstock ?
> 
> is there also an option to do 3x3 on the diablo headstock and to have the headstock all one colour?



We’ve done a reverse modern 3x3 before, yep! We can do the headstock all one color, just let us know in your order notes.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 13, 2021)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Shoot me a PM if you have a specific/favorite retailer you buy from. We can probably work something out.
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve done a reverse modern 3x3 before, yep! We can do the headstock all one color, just let us know in your order notes.



Thanks @JoeGuitar717 , can the reversed modern headstock be added to the custom generator ?


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 14, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Damn what will Neal Moser come up with next?



Don't encourage him!!!


----------



## landmvrks (Mar 15, 2021)

Should I do it?


----------



## Millul (Mar 15, 2021)

landmvrks said:


> Should I do it?



Of course yes?


----------



## bigcupholder (Mar 16, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> The other thing holding me back is I don't know how big the Diablo body is. If this is the size of a Soloist, that's different than if it's bigger. I say that because if it's bigger then I gotta figure out how much bigger. I'm assuming no one knows, but does anyone?


Yeah, a lot of the Balaguer designs with the exception of the Thicket look pretty large to me. Their headless bodies look gigantic, which is especially weird, but I have no idea if that's just an issue with the virtual builder or if they're really like that. I would guess the Diablo is noticeably larger than an RG.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 17, 2021)

@JoeGuitar717 do you guys have any height/width measurements on the Diablo? I’m wondering if it’s sized like a Soloist/RG or what. Specifically the 8 string variant, of course, haha.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yawn another boring ass superstrat


Shhh. Don't you come in here speaking all that truth


----------



## mbardu (Sep 3, 2021)

Does anyone know if the standard Diablo will be bolt-on/neck-through/set neck?
Sounds like a pretty important information to leave out.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Sep 11, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Does anyone know if the standard Diablo will be bolt-on/neck-through/set neck?
> Sounds like a pretty important information to leave out.



Bolt-on!


----------



## mbardu (Sep 11, 2021)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Bolt-on!



Thank you!
Do you have any plans on doing standard series runs in 24.75 scale in the near future?


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 16, 2021)

Wow, this shape is killer.


----------



## HoneyNut (Sep 19, 2021)

Nah


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Dec 2, 2021)

Pulled some triggers...


----------



## Metal Mortician (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone else get a Warrior guitars vibe off this? Still a great ergonomic shape, IMO.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Dec 8, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Does anyone know if the standard Diablo will be bolt-on/neck-through/set neck?
> Sounds like a pretty important information to leave out.



Not at the moment but if there is enough interest, sure! Most folks who order from us prefer 25.5" for 6's, though a 24.75" Astra Standard could be rad.


----------

